# lights dimm/flicker after 15min of driving



## 2011chevycruze (Dec 4, 2013)

I need some help if anyone can help.my daughters 2011 cruze headlights and interior lights start dimming after about 15 min of driving.this almost appears as she is flashing people going down the road.i have had it to gm and nothing they found.there is a video on you tube as to what its doing by some one else under Chevy Cruze headlights flickering.this Is exactly what the car is doing can anyone help,everything has been tested and nothing? thanks


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Sounds like a bad connection/ground somewhere. When this happens watch the Voltmeter and see what it shows. If the volts are bouncing, check the wire connections on your alternator, battery & the grounds at the front of the engine bay.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Check the light bulb sockets on the harness. They're probably melted. Common of H13 sockets. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

My car did this and had an issue with the radio cutting out. Open the fuse box and push down each fuse to be sure they're seated. I found several that weren't. After pushing them down securely, I haven't had any issues.


----------



## 2011chevycruze (Dec 4, 2013)

I will try all these and let ya folks know thanks :goodjob:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

20011chevycruze, 

Be sure to keep us posted on the outcome. If you choose to have your Chevrolet dealership look into this again, please do not hesitate to reach out to us. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2011chevycruze (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello,i pushed in all the fuses,and drove the car for about an hour. The volts stayed around 13.6-13.7 no flickering or nothing.I went to stop and volts went to 14.2-14.4 and lights started to flicker dimming in and out.I came home went threw the the engine bay and felt around the alternator and boom a wire on backside pretty much came right off the back.I noticed it was a water tight connection wire so I got it plugged back in and drove around ,the volts stayed around 14.2 or so.i am hoping this has fixed my problem if not I will go threw it again and let you all know Thanks so much !!! :usa::usa::goodjob:


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

2011chevycruze said:


> Hello,i pushed in all the fuses,and drove the car for about an hour. The volts stayed around 13.6-13.7 no flickering or nothing.I went to stop and volts went to 14.2-14.4 and lights started to flicker dimming in and out.I came home went threw the the engine bay and felt around the alternator and boom a wire on backside pretty much came right off the back.I noticed it was a water tight connection wire so I got it plugged back in and drove around ,the volts stayed around 14.2 or so.i am hoping this has fixed my problem if not I will go threw it again and let you all know Thanks so much !!! :usa::usa::goodjob:


Good info! Mine is doing it again and it's driving me nuts. I'll have to check that.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine got so bad yesterday the radio shut off, came on, shut off, then came on but the screen was black and I couldn't change the station, volume, etc. The lights were flickering on the dash, visor mirrors, and headlights. I checked the alternator and didn't find anything. In my case it must be the fuse box. I found a few fuses not fully seated again and pushed then down. It was fine after that, so I took duct tape and pushed it against all the small fuses, then pulled it tight across the large fuses and so far so good.

I did see another thread where someone said the fuse box was changed out, but they still had issues.... so I'm thinking the fuses for some reason become loose after driving a while.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Get the "Collins Big 3 Kit" one of the steps on the install is to loosen that nut on the alt put a cable on it, tighten it up and run the other end to the positive side of the battery.. You get the best of both worlds, peace of mind that the nut is secure and the addition of the Big 3 Kit!! A must have of you add anything to the vehicle that would require extra power being drawn from the electrical system..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sharon Black (Nov 18, 2015)

This is exactly what happened to my car. I have already taken it in to a Chevy dealership and they said nothing is wrong. WELL, if others are having the same problem, why hasn't GM looked into this. It is scary and I am afraid my lights will go totally out while I am driving.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Sharon: Has your car had the negative battery cable replaced under the special coverage bulletin number 14311? If not, and your dealer balks at it, find another dealer service department. It's a free replacement. What year, engine or trim level, and mileage is your car at? 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Echo5USMC (Oct 1, 2019)

Have a 2014 1.4T LTZ with a 110,000 miles and I love it. I've been noticing for the last month or so that my lights have been flickering. So I got on this very webpage and found four like posts. So I tried what they did and it worked. I'm going to tell you right now, I don't think it was the fuses. But I did push them in and some of them did feel "out."
I believe the problem was the second thing I tried. I reached down below to the wire on the back of the alternator and it popped right off. So I shoved it back up in real tight like and the lights have not been flickering since. I'll go out on a limb and say check the wire make sure it's pushed all the way in on alternator.


----------



## Echo5USMC (Oct 1, 2019)

Sharon Black said:


> This is exactly what happened to my car. I have already taken it in to a Chevy dealership and they said nothing is wrong. WELL, if others are having the same problem, why hasn't GM looked into this. It is scary and I am afraid my lights will go totally out while I am driving.


I went through this tonight and it was the wire connected to the alternator. Make sure it's post on tight.


----------

